# Bad Week V2



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm having another one of my rough weeks. Most of this is already 7 days past, but I shall recap.


My bike had to get the bottom bracket replaced. That's the unit that the pedals attach to. the bearing were shot and it had a wobble. i was told about 9 days to get it repaired. It was back on friday.... great!...saturday, after transformes con, the rear axel broke. Now all my rear wheels are in dire need of repair. really agravating


Earlier in the week, I came down with a cold. I was not on all 4 t hrusters. I cut my finger while cutting onions....I tink I cut a nerve.. .feels really odd, itchy, numb and if I push it, hurts like a son of a cessna. really really bled badly too. I had to super glue it shut. 

bred my red crown with an over read veil. HE, the crowntail, ate all his eggs. I have one tiny fry...I hope it lives. 

I tried to breed before that, turns out I had a very male looking female...girls down't spawn, but they sure has hell can try. 

Oh yeah, I lost my mantis shrimp... really bummed. 

it's not a major bad week. but my finger and bike are the bad spots..


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your rash of bad luck, hopefully all thrusters will be firing in sync soon and things will take off. As for the bike, it must really be a special bike, 9 days? It's in all reality a 20 min job for someone who has to read instructions.


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

You superglued your wound shut?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Hahaha I tried to steer clear of that topic, I myself am notorious for giving myself my own stiches when needed. Always have since watching the doctor do it enough times. Hey if it's glue you prefer and it works...I say go for it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

mr. Sandman, superglue was originally designed as a sort of suture. it works well and helps reduce pain. 

xr8dride: the bike isn't special, it's just a very very busy bike shop in town.


----------



## shaggy (Feb 14, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> xr8dride: the bike isn't special, it's just a very very busy bike shop in town.


Brant Cycle? they are a great shop....i dealt with Nanny back when he was part owner of Main cycle here in hamilton


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweee sunstar... I am sorry its been so crappy lately. 

Things can only go up


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

yeah brant cycle. there is one closer to us, but we prefer BC


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

add to my list, my internet drops every 30 seconds.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I too have had a really rough week.


----------



## shaggy (Feb 14, 2009)

there is always the st cathrines auction to look forward to on saturday....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

st cats is a long ride... and my bike is still down


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My husband blew his axel today... argh....he has to steal my bike which leaves me on foot to get a new wheel/axel


----------

